

Self-healing artificial muscle can charge an iPhone - drm237
http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9900871-7.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
mechanical_fish
Somebody accidentally turned the compression setting up to eleven. It's like
two completely different grant proposals had a traffic accident.

